# New TT Owner Southampton



## Jacula (May 13, 2021)

hi all  , I'm Jackie in Southampton, just picked up a 2003 TT and it's going to be a long term keeper i hope. It's been well used, but not bad shape, will be doing it up to make it look neat and keep it working - fingers crossed !. so i may need advice from time to time.
great to meet you all
jacula


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jackie, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------

